# Garden Tool Salve using beeswax



## Shubee (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello, all. I'm looking for a recipe to make a garden tool salve using beeswax, mineral oil, and mineral spirits, or, frankly, any good conditioner for a gardener to use on their tools would be great. I know a lady that sells the beeswax/mineral oil/mineral spirits as a garden tool salve but she won't tell you the recipe. 
We've got a speaking engagement about honey bees to a Masters Gardeners Club and would like to have some of this available for the event. Thanks!


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Boiled linseed oil works well.


----------



## Shubee (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks! I'm assuming you just mix a ratio of beeswax and linseed oil to a paste like consistency?


----------

